# I owe someone a.....



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

I owe someone a HUUUUGE apology!!

I really messed up a while back. Here's the reference http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/freshwater-chat-9/wow-i-completely-thought-wrong-30216/

I met a good member here on BCA a couple of times and we had good transactions. The latest went all wrong. I went to his house for a particular reason and it was good. He had some other offers and I wanted to jump on them on the spot. However, I was hard up for cash at the time. He said pay me later. I hemmed and hawed, then went for it. We arranged for payment at a later time.

Then things got quite chaotic and I missed the date. THEN got called out of town - out of province - with a day's notice. Crazy. I arranged for a trusted friend to make a special trip to make good on our deal. Even though it was promised that it happened, it did not.

I did not know any of this transpired the way it did, as I was completely out of touch. No internet, nor personal phone, just work work work. Painful....

Had I known he did not receive what I had given my word on, I would definitely have made other arrangements - be it from paypal or a personal cheque via snailmail... . Just who I am.

This member is vmette. To you I offer a very sincere apology. I am sorry things went so badly. You didn't deserve it to be that way. Especially over a measly $50. Not a huge amount, but fifty bucks, dammit!! If the tables were turned, I'd be very upset to say the least. 
Please contact me soon - I'm back home now - so I can make things good between us!!

* vmette - I betrayed your trust, and for that I'm most sorry.

For all other valued BCA members reading this, this was a singular occurrence. This kind of thing is not typical of me. I kind of feel I betrayed the very purpose of BCA - a safe place to exchange ideas, share experiences, and develop relationships based on common interests. May this occurrence or anything similar be alien to all of us.

That's all I have to say about that.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

It takes a big person to admit fault , and the fact that you did shows that your not a shady cat, just make it right and all should be good

just dont do it again or






you'll sleep with the fishes haha


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

macframalama said:


> It takes a big person to admit fault , and the fact that you did shows that your not a shady cat, just make it right and all should be good
> 
> just dont do it again or
> View attachment 12160
> you'll sleep with the fishes haha


Lol mac. you really got a way with words lol. but seriously i hope jasonator and vmette can work this out.


----------



## Fishman21 (Apr 26, 2010)

J bought those Uaru from me and the deal worked out perfectly for me. Glad to hear he came clean and has taken responsibility - that says a lot!. I hope you guys work things out. We have a good community here.


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

It takes a true honest member to be able to post this openly and not just deal with the matter via PM. Just goes to show that if it needs to get done one must do it them-self.


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

Thank you for the kind words. - Even you, mac  jk

I haven't heard from him yet, but soon I hope.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I am glad to hear that it was a misunderstanding


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

y'all know its all in fun...


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

macframalama said:


> y'all know its all in fun...


All Good


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

you never know some people mis understand my ha ha's and i get in trouble ... lol


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

Has vmette accepted your apology? Have you made your wrongs right? 

I hope it all works out!


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

Im sure he has seen this, but as to whether or not he accepts, its their business now, and jasonator atleast had his chance to share his story


----------



## vmette (Sep 28, 2011)

Just came across this and thanks for the apology I have been off the site
For years after that and what happend was in the past


----------



## LithiumRain (Mar 7, 2015)

After so long he finally saw it, now only 3 years until Jasonator sees his response.


----------



## vmette (Sep 28, 2011)

As I had said I left the site for a couple years after that had happend so kinda hard to see something 
When your not on the site anymore.....


----------



## Rajan (Apr 21, 2010)

Should charge interest on the $50. Lol


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

vmette,

Totally understandable when something happens that is upsetting and puts you off from returning to the forum where it happened. Thanks for acknowledging the apology and this chapter in both your lives should now be considered settled.

Peace to both of you.

Anthony


----------



## LithiumRain (Mar 7, 2015)

I was only making a joke vmette, no disrespect was intended.


----------

